# Media Reactor Feedback



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello,

I am looking into purchasing a bio pellet reactor for my reef tank and would like to get some feedback on what other members are using in their tanks. Currently I am considering one of these 4:

Two little Fishies 150
-pro cheap
-con: read they break down easily, and i have to buy other parts to allow it to run bio pellets

Vertex Rx-U1.5
-pro: sturdier built to TLF model
-con: more expensive

cadlights/ aquamaxx model - about the same price as the vertex, just trying to keep an open mind.

Ideally i would like the TLF model, but am just worried it will break down and leak fast. Has anyone had experience with any of these models?


----------

